# SLOW...



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I haven't got out near as much as i have in the past due to saturday and sunday commitments. When i have been out it has been the slowest in years for me in SE nodak. I heard of some hot bites earlier, but for the most part its been dead. Not used to this, more like the mid 90's when access sucked and fishing was slow.

Anyway lake access in the SE i have found it sucks around oakes east to forman and south to havana.

Anyone know how it is from lamoure to lidgerwood? Not looking for hotspots, just don't want to get stuck. looking to finally get a full day in this coming sunday....hopefully :beer:

Had some luck earlier. I would be more than willing to to return the favor. If anyone can help me with access answers.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

With so much snow on the ice this year and the drastic swings with the weather systems with High and Low pressure systems, I think the bite is pretty poor this year in general.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

My big permanent house enver left the yard and I am happy for that. In central MN the fish were very active last weekend.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

weather is suppose to be consistently warm thursday night into next tuesday... the bite should get a lot better where you can get on the ice.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Portable shack and good old-fashioned foot work. Have yet to find a lake I can't get on that way. :wink:


----------



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Duckslayer100 said:


> Portable shack and good old-fashioned foot work. Have yet to find a lake I can't get on that way. :wink:


Couldnt agree more


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey Norm, Access around Lidgerwood is tough. There are a few locals trying to open some paths on area lakes. Grass had a few vehicles on it yesterday.
Wahl was in the process of being opened up yesterday also.

Fishing has been slow, Not much bragging going on in the local pubs :beer:

With all the snow I wonder about winter kill this year.


----------

